# Lush



## melpeck86 (May 22, 2006)

Hi
Just thought I'd put Lush on here. She died last year, at the young age of 6 months. We did everything we could, but the pet shop sold her to us when she was ill, there was nothing more we could of done.
PLEASE be careful about where you get your babies from (I know you all already know that), it was the most upsetting thing i have ever been through with an animal.
Thought i'd put her on here, then shes in memory.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

RIP Lush


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

RIP Lush


----------

